# Fur around "private" area dark red



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone know why the fur around the private area is very dark red?? Lucy & our previous golden both have/had this. There is no discharge, no rash, really no indication of any problem, just the red fur.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

not sure... but it does seem to be completely normal.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know if it's the location, which I think would be a warm part of the body, or the effect of urine, but my girls have it and my breeding female had it as well. It was never a problem.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's from them licking the area, their saliva stains the fur. It is normal for them to lick to keep themselves clean as long as they aren't doing it excessively due to a medical issue, but it sounds like you have already ruled that out.  So, it's normal, it just shows up more on lighter dogs.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If she licking that area a lot, that is signs of a UTI. A quick vet visit would probably be best. Or she is coming into season unless she is spayed. Sometimes thats just the way it looks one of mine had it but there was never anything wrong.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, Lucy is spayed so the "heat" thing wouldn't be an issue, she really doesn't lick herself much either, in fact she licks the least of any dog I've ever had. She is light so maybe is looks more prominent because of that. I really don't see any kind of discharge or even dampness or wetness in that area. Oh well, guess it's just the way she is, I just thought there might be a specific reason. I'm leaning toward maybe it's the chemical "makeup" of her urine, just like how white dogs get "tear" stains. :gotme:.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have also read the red staining saliva is a kelp deficiency. So that may be something to think about as well.


----------



## jessiebuck (Mar 20, 2008)

My spayed female, also named Lucy, has the red fur as well. Our vet said that is normal in lighter coloured dogs who also have dark skin as she does. I always think that she is bleeding from that area!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny has that too. She would be so mad if she knew I was telling you all this. She always covers herself with her tail.

The only time it was a problem was when the little boy next store saw it and screamed "Yuck, look at that" and ran away home.


----------

